# Judo mats & tatami's



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 8, 2004)

If you wish to compare and contrast various judo mats & tatami's, browse the following websites:

Authentic Japanese straw tatami's as used in the Budokan:

Ikuei Shokai Company (straw tatami)
http://www.ikuei-kasumi.co.jp/tatami/tatami%20menu.htm


home made spring mat
http://www.judoamerica.com/helpforclubs/springmat/

http://smartwebsales.biz/swainsportsmats/cart/product_gold_mats.asp


KWON
http://www.kwonusa.com/kwon/usa/training/mats/index.htm

Zebra Mats
http://www.zebramats.com/

Swain Mats
http://www.swainsportsintl.com/

Dax Mats
http://www.hatashita.com/pdfs/Hatashita_2004_Catalog.pdf

and finally;
http://judoinfo.com/mats.htm

Happy Browsing!!!


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 9, 2004)

So if I want to be a true, non blue, judoka, what should I use?


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> So if I want to be a true, non blue, judoka, what should I use?


Well obviously, the straw tatami.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 9, 2004)

How is start tatmi to fall on. I'll admit I've never done it myself, my training has been exclusivly on Swain Mats (Creeping sportsism I know). But I am actually intrested.


----------



## bignick (Sep 9, 2004)

well...if you want to learn ukemi really fast...practice on a hardwood floor...nothing quite like being thrown onto the solid ground...


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

Hollywood1340 said:
			
		

> How is start tatmi to fall on. I'll admit I've never done it myself, my training has been exclusivly on Swain Mats (Creeping sportsism I know). But I am actually intrested.


I've recently been thrown on Zebra mats and the straw tatami's.  I've never been thrown on a Swain mat, but I was told the only difference between the Swain's and the Zebra's, is that Zebra mats are cheaper.

Actually, the straw tatami's are nice to fall on when they are new.  Problem is that they get packed down over time and get hard.  They tend to absorb moisture too.

The brand new Zebra mats were impressive.  They had a skid-proof bottom that really worked.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 10, 2004)

Also for your general information, the official International Judo Federation judo mat suppliers are:

1. Aggloex nv

2. Asashi Chemicals

3. Ikuei Shokai Company (a source for straw tatami's)

4. Mizuno Corporation


----------

